# smile



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have to really laugh at the second picture. When I was dating, now my current wife. My father-in-law was pretty strict with curfew. I was 3 minutes late one time and one time *ONLY*. I got the lecture of my life. From that point, I made sure we was back 15 minutes early every time. Now with a teenage daughter myself, I definitely see his point.......


----------

